# wie läuft es in Maasholm/Kapplen/Eckernförde



## Skynet (25. April 2017)

Nur so mal dahergefragt, war jemand in Letzter zeit in den Gebieten Maasholm/Kapplen/Eckernförde auf Dorsch oder was man gerade fängt vllt sogar mal auf der ..............

MS Antje D/Maasholm oder M.S. Simone/Eckernförde

|wavey:


----------



## Skynet (25. April 2017)

*AW: wie läuft es in Maasholm/Kapplen/Eckernförde*

Fals jemand schon mal mit der Antje D. / Maasholm unterwegs war könnte er mir auf dem Bild Zeichnen welcher der Beiden Hafen das ist wo die Antje steht und wo ihr euer auto Parken konntet kann es von deren Homepage nicht entnehmen

Vielen danke im vorraus|wavey:

bild:


----------



## angelmatze0970 (26. April 2017)

*AW: wie läuft es in Maasholm/Kapplen/Eckernförde*

Die Antje D liegt im, auf dem Bild, unteren Hafen. Parken kann man auf dem Parkplatz, wo die Ulestrasse vorbeigeht. Auf dem Bild unterhalb des Wortes Wasserschutzpolizeistation Maasholm.


----------



## Skynet (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: wie läuft es in Maasholm/Kapplen/Eckernförde*



angelmatze0970 schrieb:


> Die Antje D liegt im, auf dem Bild, unteren Hafen. Parken kann man auf dem Parkplatz, wo die Ulestrasse vorbeigeht. Auf dem Bild unterhalb des Wortes Wasserschutzpolizeistation Maasholm.



Also eigentlich nur den Uleweg runter fahren auto abstellen und zum unterem Hafen gehen |kopfkrat


----------



## gdno (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: wie läuft es in Maasholm/Kapplen/Eckernförde*

Hallo,
 der Parkplatz am Uleweg ist beschrankt. Die Schranke ist morgens offen, zahlen musst du dann wenn du wieder raus fährst. Kostet um die 2,50€... Der genaue Liegeplatz der Antje ist etwa auf deiner Karte etwa 2cm unterhalb der gesetzten Markierung, vom Parkplatz aus etwa 150m zu laufen.


----------



## Tonix21 (16. August 2017)

*AW: wie läuft es in Maasholm/Kapplen/Eckernförde*

Hallo, gibt es was neues aus dem Gebiet?

Fahre dort in 2 Wochen hin und wollte mich mal eine runde ans Wasser setzen.


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (16. August 2017)

*AW: wie läuft es in Maasholm/Kapplen/Eckernförde*

Habe gestern erst mit einem Freund aus Maasholm telefoniert da ich eine Tour auf Plattfisch buchen wollte . Platte läuft zur Zeit ganz gut . Makrelen sind auch zu fangen . Dorsch viele kleine aber es geht auch mal ein Großer an den Haken . 
Kann in 2 Wochen natürlich wieder ganz anders aussehen .


----------

